# England!



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Back in England until I can ship off for basic training! While I'm here I'm fishing for pike, perch, and whatever else they have here! My last resort fish is carp..
Now, first fish caught is....a perch! I only had enough time to take a picture before my dad took it, gutted it, cooked it, and then served it to me shortly after...


----------



## Fiishergurl (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice!! Hope you catch many more.

Ginny


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work.
Catch 'em up.


----------

